# Fairey's Growler - the Fairey Firefly.



## nuuumannn (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, the latest edition to my walkaround site is a Royal Australian Navy Fairey Firefly.





WJ109 i




WJ109 ii




WJ109 iii




WJ109 iiii

Take a look here for more images and information:

Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2018)

Indeed. Always liked that bird and may build one some day, when I'm 136 years old.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2018)

Great stuff Grant, but b*gger, now I have to get a Firefly kit !!
BTW, what's that gubbins on top of the windscreen frame, that the 'pilot' is holding on to ?
Looks too beefy for just a rear-view mirror mount.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2018)

Good question Terry. There's a close-up in the walkarounds.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2018)

It's a mirror mounting, why it is so elaborate I don't know. Most pictures of Fireflys I've seen have a simple mirror fixture, and I've only seen a few with the tubular one.

Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround

The former RAN one in flying condition in the US has it:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZT-CKAft_Q_


http://i.pinimg.com/originals/e7/d5/9e/e7d59e9055967ed41b5436ca8c5cea44.jpg

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Freebird (Jan 23, 2018)

Wait, I've seen that aircraft before somewhere...
Didn't someone have a Firefly gif as an Avatar? 

Such a shame that the Med naval battle was pretty much finished by the time it entered service


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimbob (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimbob (Jan 25, 2018)

Taken at El Cajon California 2011.


----------



## Jimbob (Jan 25, 2018)

Taken at El Cajon California 2012. Unfortunately the Firefly was damaged in a landing accident on this flight.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Grant. Maybe the navy needed a stronger mount for the mirror, with all those heavy-handed Matelots about !


----------

